# Frontpanel Sound Spinnt



## Poncho05 (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich habe das Problem, dass mein Front-Audio nicht richtig erkannt wird.

 

Stecke ich nur das Mic an, sieht es sehr häufig so aus: [attachment=14280:Mic_in.png]

 

Stecke ich nur die Kopfhörer ein, sieht das häufig so aus: [attachment=14281:headfon_in.png]

 

Wenn beides angesteckt ist, springt es wild zwischen den ersten beiden und den beiden :[attachment=14282:all_in.png][attachment=14283:All_in2.png] hin und her.

 

Ich habe Windows einmal neu aufgesetzt, unterschiedliche Treiberversionen probiert und ein anderes Frontpanel doch das Ergebnis war durchgehend dasselbe.

 

In den Bildern ist an der Rückseite noch das stationäre Soundsystem angeschlossen. Dieses war bei allen Tests nicht mit dran. Wollte nur für die Bilder es nicht extra ausstecken.

 

 

-Mein MB ist ein: Asrock B450M Steel Legend

-Graka: Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+

-CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700x

-RAM: 2x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200

-Netzteil: 700 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 Non-Modular 80+ Gold

-OS: Win 10 Pro


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2020)

Hast du mal geschaut, ob es Updates für dein BIOS gibt?
Und ob folgendes aktiviert ist im BIOS? Advanced > Front Panel > AC 97


----------

